# My new Immortal Pro.



## I am The Edge (Jul 27, 2004)

Picked it up off of Craigslist for $800, new in box. It isn't exactly what I wanted but I couldn't pass up the deal.

I put everything on tonight just to get it rolling.....taking it to my lbs so my mechanic can install the front brake cable and check, tighten and adjust everything.

I'll probably strip it after a short time, sell all the parts and re-build with Campy and different wheels....just for the hell of it.

Size: 59
FSA: SLK Carbon crank (triple), bottom bracket
Cane Creek: headset, SCR 3 brakes
American Classic Victory wheels
Shimano: 105 Shifters and FR, Ultegra RD
Ritchey: bars, stem, seat post
No-name crappy seat.


----------



## covenant (May 21, 2002)

Nice, Very nice.

Gakkk! It's got a Velo Plush seat....I've had one of those....straight to the trash with it if I were you. :thumbsup:


----------



## Dave Hickey (Jan 27, 2002)

Very nice...It's also nice to see a bike that looks like it fits...The setup looks perfect


----------



## I am The Edge (Jul 27, 2004)

covenant said:


> Gakkk! It's got a Velo Plush seat....I've had one of those....straight to the trash with it if I were you. :thumbsup:




you ain't kiddin'.  




thanks mr. hickey. i eyeballed it against my 59cm Leader just so i could sit on it and get a hint of how it would be on the road. i'm about to stip it and re-build, though. it might not even see the road in its current incarnation.


----------



## Lifelover (Jul 8, 2004)

I am The Edge said:


> Picked it up off of Craigslist for $800, new in box.



Kind of odd to see it new in box on craiglist.

What was up with that!


Great Deal!


----------



## I am The Edge (Jul 27, 2004)

Lifelover said:


> Kind of odd to see it new in box on craiglist.
> 
> What was up with that!
> 
> Great Deal!



dude had a stroke and doesn't have his balance back very well and doesn't want to get on a roadie. he's had it for a few months and decided to bite the bullet and sell it.


----------



## California L33 (Jan 20, 2006)

Mighty fancy bicycle you go there- mighty fine. If I could make one suggestion, try putting some pedals on it.


----------



## I am The Edge (Jul 27, 2004)

California L33 said:


> Mighty fancy bicycle you go there- mighty fine. If I could make one suggestion, try putting some pedals on it.



thanks, mr. obvious.  

i've decided to not ride it....i'll strip it to the frame and fork, sell the parts and re-build with campy record and some sweet wheels, bars and saddle.


----------



## omniviper (Sep 18, 2004)

... you said NIB? ewonder if he got it at bikesdirect since the one trhere has a different set of specs


----------



## I am The Edge (Jul 27, 2004)

omniviper said:


> ... you said NIB? ewonder if he got it at bikesdirect since the one trhere has a different set of specs



currently there are 3 immortals that BD sells: pro, force, spirit.

pro is a fsa triple crank, shimano 105 shifters and fd, ultegra rd (black, white offered previously)

force is a shimano compact ultegra (white)

spirit is a shimano compact dura ace (black)

i think this changes occasionaly...i don't care and i don't want this thread to become a menu of BD offerings. i have nothing against them....it just doesn't matter, is all.


----------



## bikesdirect (Sep 9, 2006)

*Wow - a deal for sure*

I am very sorry to hear about the original owner having a stroke.

You got a smoking deal in my opinion. It is a super bike.
Can I offer a suggestion since you like Campy?

Buy this bike
http://www.bikesdirect.com/products/bottecchia/bzeuro_pre.htm

Then swap the parts from the Immortal and the Bottecchia. Then you could ebay the Bottecchia for $800 to $900.

And for under $1500 end up with a Full Record Full CF bike that weighed about 15 lbs.
That would be a really super bike. The stock wheels on the Bottecchia are 1600 grams; so they would be in keeping with the level of the frame and components. You might just want to upgrade the stem/bar/post later.

Just an idea.

And no matter how you change it out; I hope you will post or send me a picture. 

Another note: I love the White and I have set one up with Red Housing, Red Tape, Red Tires, and Red cages -- not to everyones taste but I loved it.

mike

PS - if you know our customer who had the stroke; tell him he could PM me if he likes. One of our top women adventurer racers got hurt badly and I am working on design of Moto recumbent for rehab situations. I would be glad to help him get back in the swing of things at our cost.


----------



## culdeus (May 5, 2005)

bikesdirect said:


> I am very sorry to hear about the original owner having a stroke.
> 
> You got a smoking deal in my opinion. It is a super bike.
> Can I offer a suggestion since you like Campy?
> ...


Why in the world would you send everything back but the components for 200 bucks?


----------



## culdeus (May 5, 2005)

bikesdirect said:


> I am very sorry to hear about the original owner having a stroke.
> 
> You got a smoking deal in my opinion. It is a super bike.
> Can I offer a suggestion since you like Campy?
> ...


That deal was just to sick to pass up. Ordered one tonight. Not sure what I'm going to do with it. Might sit on the bike as is for a season and then swap out some of the stuff when I get the cash scraped together.

How in the hell can you do this when you can't get a record gruppo for less than 1600 anywhere.


----------



## California L33 (Jan 20, 2006)

culdeus said:


> That deal was just to sick to pass up. Ordered one tonight. Not sure what I'm going to do with it. Might sit on the bike as is for a season and then swap out some of the stuff when I get the cash scraped together.
> 
> How in the hell can you do this when you can't get a record gruppo for less than 1600 anywhere.


"PLUS GET $200 BACK ON THIS PURCHASE* email us for details"

And what do you have to do to get the $200 back?


----------



## bikesdirect (Sep 9, 2006)

*about the $200*

I have never done this before

However, some people started assuming that since our price was so low that the frame, fork, and wheels must be low grade.

The wheels on this bike are totally top level hand built 1600gram wheels; the Frame is rather nice for a full aluminum 3.0 lb frame.

So I decided to offer to take those back for a $200 refund; to see what would happen.
My guess is I will get zero back

these Record Bottecchia should be shipping out to customers around Monday 2/5
then the price will go up to a more reasonable level

mike


----------



## culdeus (May 5, 2005)

I'm assuming someone bought the rights to the Bottecchia name much like motobecane and is now rebadging generic asian frames with those stickers. Not that I have a problem with that really. Better to have a rebadged product for cheaper than do like Toyata does with lexus and charge far more for the same product. 

I do have a problem with the color, I mean what jersey/helmet goes with gold, but one can't have it all.


----------



## bikesdirect (Sep 9, 2006)

*not gold*



culdeus said:


> I'm assuming someone bought the rights to the Bottecchia name much like motobecane and is now rebadging generic asian frames with those stickers. Not that I have a problem with that really. Better to have a rebadged product for cheaper than do like Toyata does with lexus and charge far more for the same product.
> 
> I do have a problem with the color, I mean what jersey/helmet goes with gold, but one can't have it all.



frame is matt dark gray [close to black]


----------



## gwong123 (Jan 5, 2007)

The color of the Bottecchia isn't bronze? On the BD site it doesn't mention a matt dark gray frame.

Do you have an image? I ordered it and it would great to see the actual product.


----------



## Lifelover (Jul 8, 2004)

gwong123 said:


> The color of the Bottecchia isn't bronze? On the BD site it doesn't mention a matt dark gray frame.
> 
> Do you have an image? I ordered it and it would great to see the actual product.



Here is a large pic of the bike from the web site.

I think what Mike is basically saying is that the color in the pic is right it just maybe that the color description (Metal Bronze) may not be all the accurate.


----------



## MisterAngular (Feb 6, 2007)

bikesdirect said:


> The wheels on this bike are totally top level hand built 1600gram wheels; the Frame is rather nice for a full aluminum 3.0 lb frame.


Looking at this picture, those appear to be the same Vuelta XRP "Pro Super Lite" (right on the rim) wheels Bike Island is selling on eBay and on their website. 1946 grams... yikes.

I like the pearl white CF frame too. In fact, I'm really wishing I could get an Immortal Spirit in white right now.

Bradley


----------



## covenant (May 21, 2002)

MisterAngular said:


> Looking at this picture, those appear to be the same Vuelta XRP "Pro Super Lite" (right on the rim) wheels Bike Island is selling on eBay and on their website. 1946 grams... yikes.
> 
> I like the pearl white CF frame too. In fact, I'm really wishing I could get an Immortal Spirit in white right now.
> 
> Bradley


FYI:
Bike Island *is* bikesdirect. Hence the similar product line.


----------



## MisterAngular (Feb 6, 2007)

covenant said:


> FYI:
> Bike Island *is* bikesdirect. Hence the similar product line.


Right and that's why I referenced that particular eBay listing. My point was that it _appears _as though those wheels are 1946 grams, not 1600.


----------



## bikesdirect (Sep 9, 2006)

*Vuelta wheels*



MisterAngular said:


> Looking at this picture, those appear to be the same Vuelta XRP "Pro Super Lite" (right on the rim) wheels Bike Island is selling on eBay and on their website. 1946 grams... yikes.
> 
> I like the pearl white CF frame too. In fact, I'm really wishing I could get an Immortal Spirit in white right now.
> 
> Bradley


Bradley

Hi
it is confusing
but those are different wheels
Vuelta built the Campy version for the Bottecchia bike
Different spokes and lacing
I weighted a set with rim strips at 1644 grams
my shop guy said he weighed some at 1608 without rim strips
but they are quoted by Vuelta builder at 1600 grams for ones on Bottechia

Ebay wheels are a different wheel; and heavier

thanks for the question

mike


----------



## gwong123 (Jan 5, 2007)

Mike,
Thanks for clarifying. I know that there were a few posts that were confused about the differences.


----------

